# Chick with eye swollen shut?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

This little guy hatched 2 days ago. When the he hatched his eye was shut, he couldn't open it at all. I was told to wipe it with a warm wet towel a couple times a day. He started to open it little by little but when I fed and changed their water this morning his face was swollen and his eye was shut completely, sealed again. I did the warm rag again but he still can't open it good. His mouth stays this way now... he sits with his head hung but will drink and eat.

Any advice for this guy? I'm out of ideas.

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about using some Vetricyn? If he is healthy in every other way, maybe he just needs some eye antibiotics.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have any but may be able to get some. 

Would neosporin or something like that work? I've read when you can give la 200 in their water but I hate to give it to the ones in with him when they are just fine. 

Also could it be respiratory? I do have vet rx


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At this point, it can't hurt to try what you have on hand.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I will start trying stuff with him. I know the vet rx won't hurt him a bit... neosporin is safe for goats eyes so.it shouldn't bother him.


----------

